# Falling tape measure kills worker



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

http://6abc.com/news/man-struck-killed-by-falling-tape-measure/379301/


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Poor guy. Reminds me of the time down in Miami when they were pouring concrete 20 something stories up. Everybody was diving out of the way of falling rocks from the spill. I ran for cover. Damaged a lot of cars too.


----------



## j_sims (Jul 5, 2007)

Man that's the epitome of "wrong place, wrong time". 
The odds and all the conditions that had to be right for a 3"x3" object falling 500 feet and ricocheting into a 55cm target .....astronomical
Condolences to the family.


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

Its like something out of a bad movie. 

Sad news.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Pretty crazy. Happened two blocks from my place. I was actually working in the building across the street from there last week. Could have been me doping around with a slice of pizza at lunch time.

Totally sucks. I feel awful for the guy who dropped his tape too.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah, that's hard to get over, when someone else gets injured for ones actions, could happen to anyone, my tape has fallen many times, luckily I'm on ground floor, thousands of other freak accidents happen.


----------

